# Which Covid leave do I need?



## FulfillmentMatt (Jan 6, 2022)

My HR initiated Emergency Leave 1 for my ongoing COVID-19 case, however, upon reading terms on the Pay & Benefits website, Emergency Leave 1 is for close contact and Emergency Leave 2 is for someone who personally tests positive. Should I set up an Emergency Leave 2 for myself, instead, or just go along with what's already there?


----------



## Schmelba (Jan 6, 2022)

If you email them a picture of your test results they will change the leave type. But your leave should still be affective for the same dates.


----------



## MrT (Jan 6, 2022)

Did you have a lab test done an at home test is not enough for the paid leave.


----------

